# How much should I charge for developing/scanning?



## ZachGibson (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm considering starting to process friends' black and white film for a couple dollars.  I was planning on doing about 150% of the devo. costs, but for whatever reason I'm having a hard time figuring out how much it costs to process one roll.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a very generous offer. To work out the cost per film, it would be helpful if we knew what chemicals and process you used.

The answer might be ridiculously low. In that case a better method might be to decide on a nominal price - such as five bucks for example.

Best,
Helen

Best,
Helen


----------



## ann (Aug 9, 2008)

i agree with helen, if you already have the chemicals on hand and have experience doing this i would just charge a flat fee for the developing, 5 dollars seems very reasonable .

are they providing the cd's for the scan?

i am not familar with how long it takes to scan , write to cd, etc.

why not check at several shps to see what they are charging and judge from there.


----------



## christopher walrath (Aug 9, 2008)

You're not going to make enough money to turn this into a venture.  So it seems like a give a fish/teach to fish kinda thing.  Insist they come over and show them how to do it themselves.  Let them develop the film and let them see just how much fun ut can be.


----------



## KD5NRH (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep; $100 will get a tank and chemistry for dozens of rolls, and $109 will get a refurb Epson 4490, so show them how and let them get started.

If you have a really great scanner, you might figure out a fee for time on it, though.


----------

